# patience, please!



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was talking about my trip from Sweden to Finland, and my friend asked me how I ended up where I am now.

I wanted her to be patient, because it's a long story that needs to be told, so that I can start from the beginning.

What is the word I can use in such context?

"Kärsivällisyys" or "Pitkämielisyys"?

How can I say this to her?

"Kärsivällisyys (or Pitkämielisyys), ole hyvä!" (?)


----------



## AutumnOwl

I would use "rauhoitu vähän, kerron kaikki"


----------



## akana

AutumnOwl said:


> I would use "rauhoitu vähän, kerron kaikki"



I probably need to review the strange usage of the word "kaikki," but wouldn't it be "kerron kaiken?"


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

AutumnOwl said:


> I would use "rauhoitu vähän, kerron kaikki"



I was actually thinking about Finnish translation for Swedish "Tålamod!" but I guess the direct translation doesn't sound natural in Finnish.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I was actually thinking about Finnish translation for Swedish "Tålamod!" but I guess the direct translation doesn't sound natural in Finnish.


_Kärsivällisyys_ is the right word. You would have to use the partitive case: _Kärsivällisyyttä! Kerron kaiken._ That isn't perhaps very common but I wouldn't consider it unnatural. You can use it if you like it. You could also use a corresponding adjective and say: _Ole kärsivällinen! Kerron koko tarinan. / Kerron kaiken alusta alkaen._

GOM


----------



## reamary

akana said:


> I probably need to review the strange usage of the word "kaikki," but wouldn't it be "kerron kaiken?"



I agree with you, I think it should be "kerron kaiken". Though I think it's possible that "kerron kaikki" could be some uncommon/rare form of this expression, but personally I've never heard someone say that way.

However, I think there's one thing that needs to be taken into consideration before choosing the "correct" expression, and that is indeed the context here. All the suggestions sound good to me too, but I think they should all be used in situations where you are perhaps already telling the story, and the listener is being sort of too impatient, and for example might go ahead of things. In that context I would indeed use _"Kärsivällisyyttä, kerron kaiken!" o_r _"Ole kärsivällinen!"_. However, if you want to tell your friend that the story you're about to tell will be long and it will require some patience from her part if she wants to hear it all, I would rather say it in a little milder, or a bit more "friendly" way. For example, *"Nyt sinun täytyy olla kärsivällinen (sillä tarina on pitkä)"*. Because just saying _"Ole kärsivällinen!"_ to someone (especially with an exclamation mark in the end), _might_ have a minor negative nuance in it. At least that's how I take it.  But as I said, this really depends on the context now.


----------

